

 Google searches for holy grail of Python performance - timf
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/03/google-launches-project-to-boost-python-performance-by-5x.ars

======
HackerMoe
Good article. I had seen headlines about Unladen Swallow before, but didn't
realize what it was and never followed the links.

I'm using Python for my side-project / hopeful startup, so I'll keep this on
my radar and hope that I can capitalize on their efforts.

